# δε θα σκάσουμε κιόλας



## Theseus (Aug 30, 2016)

What is the meaning of this common idiom? I can't find a plausible translation anywhere. Two examples, one from Fifini:-
Καλά, δε θα σκάσουμε κιόλας, εννοείται... Απλά καλό είναι να διευκρινίζονται κάποια μικρά θεματάκια για να είναι ο κόσμος μας πιο όμορφος, δίχως απορίες....
And one from SBE:-
Τεσπά, άμα θέλει να έρθει ας έρθει. Δε θα σκάσουμε κιόλας.


----------



## sarant (Aug 30, 2016)

Το λέει για κάτι που μας απασχολεί ή μας ενοχλεί αλλά δεν είναι και τόσο σοβαρό.
Δεν θα πεθάνουμε κιόλας, δεν αξίζει να ασχολούμαστε και πολύ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2016)

A colloquial "nothing to lose sleep over", nothing to make a fuss about. (Or: "We won't be losing sleep over it" and the like.)


----------



## Theseus (Aug 30, 2016)

Σας και τους δυο είμαι πολύ υποχρεωμένος. Θενξ. :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2016)

Theseus said:


> Σας και τους δυο είμαι πολύ υποχρεωμένος. Θενξ. :)



«Σας είμαι υποχρεωμένος»
«Και στους δύο σας είμαι υποχρεωμένος»
or even better
«Είμαι υποχρεωμένος και στους δυο σας».


----------



## Theseus (Aug 31, 2016)

Λάθη, λάθη, αναγκαία λάθη! Ἡ ἐπανάληψη λοιπὸν εἶναι ὄντως «μήτηρ πάσης μαθήσεως». Σ' ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ.


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2016)

Theseus said:


> Λάθη, λάθη, αναγκαία λάθη!...



E, δε θα σκάσουμε κιόλας, Θησέα. 



daeman said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Στη μετάφραση του Χιόνη: «Θα κρατήσω την αναπνοή μου μέχρι να σκάσω!»


----------



## Marinos (Sep 1, 2016)

Λαϊκός Δαεμάνος στη θέση του Δαεμάνου: Όχι θα κάτσω να σκάσω. :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Λαϊκός Δαεμάνος στη θέση του Δαεμάνου: Όχι θα κάτσω να σκάσω. :)



Α γεια σου! :up:


----------



## Theseus (Sep 1, 2016)

Λαϊκός Δαεμάνος στη θέση του Δαεμάνου: Όχι θα κάτσω να σκάσω. Ή ο Δαίμων, γεν. Δαίμονος, χαχαχα!:devil:


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ... Ή ο Δαίμων, γεν. Δαίμονος, χαχαχα!:devil:



Daeman's the name, daemonic is the game: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...να-στην-ιδιοφυΐα&p=53036&viewfull=1#post53036 :devil:

Δαεμάνος for my friends, Theseus.  Penso, logo sou; ergo logos sum; έργω λόγος ειμί. À la Descartes.


----------



## TheGreatUniter (Sep 12, 2016)

It is kinda literally translated as such: "We will not blow up, and-from-above/from above/so/on top of that (Greek doesn't translate well into English and it's not the only language. Or if it does, they sound unatural to the English speaker. Japanese is known for this feature too. Words such as "daga", "masaka", "dakara" kind-of-lose their actual meaning translated into English.).". "Κιόλας" comes from Medieval Greek "καί ὅλα" which is accurately translated as "and all".


----------



## Palavra (Sep 12, 2016)

TheGreatUniter said:


> [...](Greek doesn't translate well into English and it's not the only language. [...]


Greek translates just fine into English, as do all languages that I know of; what doesn't work is what you attempted to do here, which is translate things word-for-word. You also seem to miss the meaning of pragmatics, which is a chapter that both translation theory and linguistics have dealt with extensively.


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Greek translates just fine into English, as do all languages that I know of; ...



Well, if it didn't, translators of Greek to English wouldn't exist; and I'm sure we do.  Transfero ergo sum.

As does Peter Bien —for an illustrious, illustrative example— who took on the feat of translating Kazantzakis to English, and did a marvellous job.

People who say it cannot be done should not interrupt those who are doing it. 
But we won't be losing any sleep over the former; let them sleep, blissed out.


----------

